# Tajima TMFX-C904-S version 4.02 firmware



## lml (Sep 14, 2017)

I lost my firmware from a disquette that became unreadable for our machine - Tajima TMFX-C904-S version 4.02 firmware
We are trying to reload into our machine and restart.

I was wondering if you know where we can find or download this firmware in order to reinstall on a new disquette and reload into the machine.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Try at HIRSCH


----------



## mwass (11 mo ago)

I lost my firmware from a disquette that became unreadable for our machine - Tajima TMFX-C904-S version 4.02 firmware
We are trying to reload into our machine and restart.

I was wondering if you know where we can find or download this firmware in order to reinstall on a new disquette and reload into the machine.


----------



## mwass (11 mo ago)

I lost my firmware from a disquette that became unreadable for our machine - Tajima TMFX-C904-S version 4.02 firmware
We are trying to reload into our machine and restart.

I was wondering if you know where we can find or download this firmware in order to reinstall on a new disquette and reload into the machine.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

mwass said:


> I lost my firmware from a disquette that became unreadable for our machine - Tajima TMFX-C904-S version 4.02 firmware
> We are trying to reload into our machine and restart.
> 
> I was wondering if you know where we can find or download this firmware in order to reinstall on a new disquette and reload into the machine.


Send me your email address,I have some version


----------



## Privatex (10 mo ago)

dgeorge said:


> Send me your email address,I have some version


i am in the same situation … I bought a Tajima tmex -c1501 and need firmware as machine has been in storage for a couple years. If you please send it to me it would be nice !


----------

